# bad apples / background checks ?



## why? (May 20, 2016)

I went to college and lived with a lot of men who went on to become police officers in small towns across New England. Most of these kids were college athletes but at the same time druggies, liars, one of them is literally a kleptomaniac. It runs the gamut. Many of them cheated off of me in ADJ classes just to graduate. Im in graduate school at a military academy / learned arabic in a strict Islamic country during my summer breaks in college/ I have family members at MMA/ my little brother is going into the Army. Im all about helping this country live up to its greatest potential. I have never had a speeding ticket, never been in trouble what so ever ( knock on wood). 
Now that these men who stole from me in college, used drugs in my house, berated and belittled women and people who they judged to be "losers", were all able to get on the force some how. *I respect/admire the men and women who risk their lives everyday so that I can sit here at this computer and express my feelings. *But now these "officers" that I lived with (for almost 5 years) and went to school with think they are some how better than me and everyone else because they went through training and got a badge. *I don't know what type of background checks law enforcement agencies are doing these days. If someone could fill me in on the process I would appreciate it.* Because it is extremely unsettling for me to see some of the worst, most unethical people I have ever been around become the ones who are supposed to protect my family while I'm away, and uphold the values this country was founded upon. I'm sorry if I disrespected any officer on here, that is not my intention. I just wanted to shed light on what I'm seeing, maybe a senior officer out there will read this a think twice before hiring the wrong candidate. 
Thank you all for your service, God Bless America.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

woodyd said:


> So what Department did you get turned down from that you now feel the need to come on MC and blast the people who did get hired?
> How's everything at Copblock? Say hi to Ademo for me!


I never applied anywhere. My father used to run security at Massport and i know a lot of Boston detectives. If i wanted to be a LEO I would. Arabic doesn't really come in handy on the streets of Boston. Im not looking to get into an immature shouting match here. and whats copblock?


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

woodyd said:


> So what Department did you get turned down from that you now feel the need to come on MC and blast the people who did get hired?
> How's everything at Copblock? Say hi to Ademo for me!


and this is the exact mentality I don't understand... Im some kind of anit-cop activist because I shared my concerns? I grew up riding around Logan Airport with the state police... my dad was the Director of Operations for 10 years.


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

Police department conduct vigorous background checks by checking driving records, school records, criminal records, contacting past and current employers, interviews, home visits, talking to past and current neighbors, and more recently, checking social media accounts. The goal is to obviously hire candidates with high moral fiber, but let's be serious, we all answer interview questions with what we believe the interviewer wants to hear, not the truth. Will some bad people skip through the cracks? Absolutely. Also, sometimes, the kids you knew in college grew up and matured too. We all do stupid things as kids. If they NEVER hired anyone who lied, cheated, or stole ANYTHING in their entire lives, there would be some pretty small, or maybe no police departments in the world.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

CO4Sho said:


> Police department conduct vigorous background checks by checking driving records, school records, criminal records, contacting past and current employers, interviews, home visits, talking to past and current neighbors, and more recently, checking social media accounts. The goal is to obviously hire candidates with high moral fiber, but let's be serious, we all answer interview questions with what we believe the interviewer wants to hear, not the truth. Will some bad people skip through the cracks? Absolutely. Also, sometimes, the kids you knew in college grew up and matured too. We all do stupid things as kids. If they NEVER hired anyone who lied, cheated, or stole ANYTHING in their entire lives, there would be some pretty small, or maybe no police departments in the world.


Thank you sir, wise words.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

why? said:


> I went to college and lived with a lot of men who went on to become police officers in small towns across New England. Most of these kids were college athletes but at the same time druggies, liars, one of them is literally a kleptomaniac. It runs the gamut. Many of them cheated off of me in ADJ classes just to graduate. Im in graduate school at a military academy / learned arabic in a strict Islamic country during my summer breaks in college/ I have family members at MMA/ my little brother is going into the Army. Im all about helping this country live up to its greatest potential. I have never had a speeding ticket, never been in trouble what so ever ( knock on wood).
> Now that these men who stole from me in college, used drugs in my house, berated and belittled women and people who they judged to be "losers", were all able to get on the force some how. *I respect/admire the men and women who risk their lives everyday so that I can sit here at this computer and express my feelings. *But now these "officers" that I lived with (for almost 5 years) and went to school with think they are some how better than me and everyone else because they went through training and got a badge. *I don't know what type of background checks law enforcement agencies are doing these days. If someone could fill me in on the process I would appreciate it.* Because it is extremely unsettling for me to see some of the worst, most unethical people I have ever been around become the ones who are supposed to protect my family while I'm away, and uphold the values this country was founded upon. I'm sorry if I disrespected any officer on here, that is not my intention. I just wanted to shed light on what I'm seeing, maybe a senior officer out there will read this a think twice before hiring the wrong candidate.
> Thank you all for your service, God Bless America.


You're a dumbass, and a Troll.

And yes, you disrespected myself and every officer on here.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

joel98 if you want to have a real conversation you can message me.... ill explain further... i'm far from a "troll" although I can't really argue the dumbass part. Again, thank you for your service. God Bless.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

why? said:


> and this is the exact mentality I don't understand... Im some kind of anit-cop activist because I shared my concerns? I grew up riding around Logan Airport with the state police... my dad was the Director of Operations for 10 years.


As long as we're still asking questions here, I have one I'd like answered before I invest any more of my precious time on this thread... why would you capitalize "Logan Airport" and "Director of Operations", but not "state police"? 
Nevermind, we all know why, and GFY.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

GARDA said:


> As long as we're still asking questions here, I have one I'd like answered before I invest any more of my precious time on this thread... why would you capitalize "Logan Airport" and "Director of Operations", but not "state police"?
> Nevermind, we all know why, and GFY.


sorry, State Police. if you really think I did that intentionally I do not know what to tell you. If I had known this was going to turn into an 8th grade cafeteria I would not have wasted anyone's time. Especially the respectable Law Enforcement Officers who took the time to have an actual conversation with me. I didn't know there was such a thing a police trolling, but Im aware now. I now understand why the Officers on here are on the defensive, especially with the crazy"copblock" people. Ill just leave this forum to the Officers. Close the thread if you want, or keep insulting me if you prefer (thats probably more fun). All the best...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

GARDA said:


> As long as we're still asking questions here, I have one I'd like answered before I invest any more of my precious time on this thread... why would you capitalize "Logan Airport" and "Director of Operations", but not "state police"?
> Nevermind, we all know why, and GFY.


The OP is going to send you a pm now, I just ignored it.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

why? said:


> sorry, State Police. if you really think I did that intentionally I do not know what to tell you. *If I had known this was going to turn into an 8th grade cafeteria *I would not have wasted anyone's time. Especially the respectable Law Enforcement Officers who took the time to have an actual conversation with me. I didn't know there was such a thing a police trolling, but Im aware now. I now understand why the Officers on here are on the defensive, especially with the crazy"copblock" people. Ill just leave this forum to the Officers. Close the thread if you want, or keep insulting me if you prefer (thats probably more fun). All the best...


You came into our 8th grade cafeteria and started a food fight using a few bad apples. Now you want to leave. Buh-bye.



why? said:


> *I don't know what type of background checks law enforcement agencies are doing these days. If someone could fill me in on the process I would appreciate it.* Because it is extremely unsettling for me to see some of the worst, most unethical people I have ever been around become the ones who are supposed to protect my family while I'm away, and uphold the values this country was founded upon. I'm sorry if I disrespected any officer on here, that is not my intention. I just wanted to shed light on what I'm seeing, maybe a senior officer out there will read this a think twice before hiring the wrong candidate.
> Thank you all for your service, God Bless America.


You question the profession's background check process (while apologizing if that may have disrespected any of us) and then presume you are providing some needed bit of advice to the profession by shedding light on what you are seeing, in the hope that 'maybe a senior officer [on here] will read [your post] and think twice before hiring another 'wrong candidate' who you would have been able to identify based upon the few years you questionably hung around with these 'worst, most unethical people'. Thx. All Set. Now get back to class and study hard, you wouldn't want to end up as a Cop.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It sounds like you have some issues from early childhood.

Perhaps you should discuss them with family members instead of insulting strangers on a public forum ?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds more like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like a guy that got stuffed in a few wall lockers by his "friends".


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

Ya. That's it you bitch. I stayed in Eisenhower barracks at West Point. I have lived overseas, been stabbed by a Pakistani and I speak Arabic. Go back to watching fucking traffic and know who your talking about before you open your mouth. I was polite before but fuck this. I'm done.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Beep beep. All aboard.......
No fare needed for the BanBus. Enjoy your time out.
Did you get stabbed in the ass in the Eisenhower barracks?*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You were done before you started


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

why? said:


> Ya. That's it you bitch. I stayed in Eisenhower barracks at West Point. I have lived overseas, been stabbed by a Pakistani and I speak Arabic. Go back to watching fucking traffic and know who your talking about before you open your mouth. I was polite before but fuck this. I'm done.


Ive lived overseas Afghanistan to be exact and ive been stabbed more times than you .


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JD02124 said:


> Ive lived overseas Afghanistan to be exact and ive been stabbed more times than you .


YA! and he likes to work L.E. without a firearm cuz he's, he's........Jarrod!?!?!?


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

National Conference on Ethics in America - Conference I have had on one conversations Meal of Honor recipients. I worked at US Rep. Stephen F. Lynch. of south boston, I stayed with an officer who is now Delta and his brother is a SEAL. I know some of the hardest snake eaters you will ever be lucky enough to see. I watched the last presidential debates with the West Point parachute team, and I have had dinner at the officers club. If you need more information look me up.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Your question to start with is ridicules, and I can tell your young and have no idea what the fuck your asking, because you think YOU at 20 something needs to be giving us advise on hiring, and your brilliant idea and life experience needs to be heard, like your the first person on the planet to think of backgrounds. But your question was already answered anyway. The background is done well, people change when they get older and mature, and quire boys don't make good cops. Some people slip through the cracks, because its impossible to find out every single thing a person has ever done, but if they continue their bad habits they will eventually fuck up and get fired ...You are sounding holier then thou. I just don't understand your generation, like where the fuck do you get off thinking that some 30+ year vet needs advise from a know-it-all 20 something that is using his dads career as his own experience? Your resume that isn't impressing anyone on here.... Thats rhetorical I don't need or want a PM from you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I found this pic of him


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I like how you keep sighting West Point like its the coolest thing since sliced bread. Sorry but in my 6 years in the Military ive met more incompetent and clueless officers than good ones. My advice take the hit youve lost this time learn from it and move on stop trying to use other peoples accompishments as your own. Congrats you know so and so keep in mind youre not the only person that knows people…especially on this form.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

mpd61 said:


> YA! and he likes to work L.E. without a firearm cuz he's, he's........Jarrod!?!?!?


He is the most interesting man in Law Enforcement&#8230;


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

look up Gus Lee if you dont already know who he is


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

This is a waste of my time.. Im trying to protect this country, not get into arguments with LEO's who have no idea what I have been through. feel free to inbox me and ill give anyone my full name, phone # and anything else you need to verify me.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

but none of you have enough integrity or respect to actually call me , instead you gang up on me behind keyboards... Ill be sure to show this entire thread to my friends from Boston College High who are BPD. They will let you know who I am


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

my father is coming over in an hour.. if anyone on here talking shit to me are State Police please call me he will verify and explain everything to all of you disrespectful officers.... inbox me for the #


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

im talking to you Garda


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

why? said:


> my father is coming over in an hour.. if anyone on here talking shit to me are State Police please call me he will verify and explain everything to all of you disrespectful officers.... inbox me for the #


For someone who fought overseas, I would have thought you would have thicker skin. They are just words, relax tough guy.


----------



## why? (May 20, 2016)

Mark Charbonnier was one of my dad's friends... the week before he got killed my Dad was helping him get transfered off of the highway so he could continue Law School and be with his children.. Every time we pass his memorial we pay respect. So know who your talking to "tough guy" keep hiding behind your key board


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

CO4Sho said:


> For someone who fought overseas, I would have thought you would have thicker skin. They are just words, relax tough guy.


I dont think he fought overseas.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

why? said:


> Mark Charbonnier was one of my dad's friends... the week before he got killed my Dad was helping him get transfered off of the highway so he could continue Law School and be with his children.. Every time we pass his memorial we pay respect. So know who your talking to "tough guy" keep hiding behind your key board


So why are you on here asking stupid questions? Talk to daddy....or is he tired of listening to you too?

With all the people that "you know" you'd think you'd quit while your ahead and stop embarrassing them. But wtf do I know


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope your dad slaps the shit out of you for coming in here heavy and thinking you're a salt with the time in to speak this way. I had some respect for you to start, but I let this play out into the abortion I KNEW it was going to become. 

The most dangerous thing in the Army is a second Lieutenant with a compass. Make sure you don't lead your platoon straight up your ass next to your head.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Although I read this board everyday I don't post very often. Normally I'd be content to just sit back and follow this thread, but after reading all this confusing Tom Fuckery I felt the need to reply.

First off I hate to break it to ya kid but there are guys that do get hired and shockingly I might add promoted that have no business at all wearing the uniform. This isn't unique to just Law Enforcement but happens in every occupation out there. Some of my competition over the years that got on the job before me included a guy that stole a gun from a gun club, another got locked up by Vegas Metro after he was caught in a casino trying to look up girls dresses while on vacation, and another falsified his residency status. Luckily all three were eventually fired. I won't get into the others that had dimes and got on by having family in the right places. I'd like to think we get it right most of the time when it comes to backgrounds but nothing is never one hundred percent. 

Secondly you come into our house and launch a grenade claiming that your dad was a director at Massport and you know all these guys at MSP and BPD. That you went to West Point and you worked for Rep Lynch. Well I hate to break it to but no one on here really gives two shits. I'm not saying that you didn't work hard or that those aren't great things but guess what? I know guys at BPD and MSP too. In fact I have actually personally know one their retired Lt Colonel's. I have his number in my phone, in fact I'm on a first name basis with the guy. My family has also been in law enforcement since the 1919 Boston Police strike. I've now policed for 13 years in two different states but guess what? No one really gives two shits. So you know people? Honestly so what. After reading this peanut butter and jelly bullshit you posted on here I don't know what to make of it. Are you trolling? venting? Looking for some type of validation? Are we supposed to be impressed? Honestly you'd be better off making a name for yourself rather than claim you know this one and that one and your Dad worked here etc etc. You'll get a lot more respect that way.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, this shit derailed faster than a sheriffs department thread. 

Kid, look. Just like any other large organization, sometimes people get hired that simply aren't supposed to be there. Whether it's the MSP, the FBI, or a Fortune 500 company. A lot of times, people either get competent REAL quick, or they're shown the door. That's how the real world works. Sure, we all know some dopes that have gotten hired into LE, and we shake our head, but what can done about it is just what, exactly? Complaining won't change a thing. 

Also, do not come on here acting like your life experience is the balls. It's like walking into a gym thinking you're the strongest guy, and get out-lifted by 100lbs. 

I'm being nice, believe me. You need to absolutely rethink your attitude if you're to stay here. Telling people "your daddy will be over so you can talk to him" doesn't quite give us the impression you may have been looking for...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Lynchie must be slum'n it these days


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

why? said:


> im talking to you Garda


LMAO. Looks like I struck a nerve. Suck it up buttercup,
I've earned the respect of far greater men than your father.
My advice to you is this, be yourself, because everyone else is taken.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

GARDA said:


> be yourself, because everyone else is taken.


Damn, I'm stealing that


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

No one gives a fuck who your dad is or who you and him know. Funny, I see your screen name isn't your first and last name, would that be because you are hiding behind YOUR keyboard? There is nothing you can or will ever do to me, you are a nobody, and worse off, you are a cry baby pussy. You come on here insulting the brave men and women who risk their lives every day to keep losers like you safe in your ivory towers.



why? said:


> Mark Charbonnier was one of my dad's friends... the week before he got killed my Dad was helping him get transfered off of the highway so he could continue Law School and be with his children.. Every time we pass his memorial we pay respect. So know who your talking to "tough guy" keep hiding behind your key board


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

why? said:


> my father is coming over in an hour.. if anyone on here talking shit to me are State Police please call me he will verify and explain everything to all of you disrespectful officers.... inbox me for the #


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

why? said:


> Mark Charbonnier was one of my dad's friends... the week before he got killed my Dad was helping him get transfered off of the highway so he could continue Law School and be with his children.. Every time we pass his memorial we pay respect. So know who your talking to "tough guy" keep hiding behind your key board


So you think you can invoke Mark Charbonniers' name to add validity to your pathetic BS rantings here? You're a shameless shitbird. You think nobody else here knew or respects ANY of our recent or long past brothers and sisters.
I wonder what ANY of them would think of your sniveling, childish posturing........
FUCK YOU 1000 times more than SSPO at a state school.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I think we have completed our orbital trajectory and nothing good has come out of it. This one is getting put out to pasture.


----------

